# Soil Test Results !



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Got my first test results back into my lawn journey.







My yard is covered in majority of weeds with little to no grass. Would I use a pre/post emergent first then use fertilizer and lime? Or should I start on the fertilizer and lime right away then pre/post emergent? I plan on seeding late August. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Low pH, low P and low K. This means you should do a balance fertilizer.

Do the 50lb/ksqft lime now. Use calcitic lime.

Do the prem now. You can do a post herbicide once the weeds are growing. You can also start with the balance fertilizer one month after the prem (if the prem had fertilizer).

Check the soil remediation guide for more info.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> Low pH, low P and low K. This means you should do a balance fertilizer.
> 
> Do the 50lb/ksqft lime now. Use calcitic lime.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Thank you for the response!


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

One thing, it says I need 50lbs of Lime. Do I need to put down a total of 50lbs for both front and backyard? And how long should I put Lime down? My lawn size is Front :2,370ft2, Back: 1,485ft2. Thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The recommended amount of lime is calculated to bring your pH up to the mid 6s range. The recommendation is 50lbs per thousand sq ft. of lawn, so you need to apply 193 (192.75) lbs total evenly over the whole front and back.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

If you end up finding a fast acting calcitic lime, follow the bag rates/frequency until you get a total of 50lb/ksqft.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks you all!


----------

